# My drone thought it was a submarine...



## AnthonyCoughlinUAS (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey Divers,

This morning my drone went up approx 50' did a pirouette and proceeded to nose dive in to the water 150' east of the ice cream joint at the end of Palafox St on Palafox Pier (See Attached Image). Knowing full well the drone is most certainly junk, I am really struggling to accept the fact that the memory card and its contents are gone forever.

With all that said, I was curious are any of you out there crazy enough, I mean, kind and skilled enough and willing to engage in a search and rescue mission. I just shot some great images of the aviation memorial service at the Veterans Memorial Park this morning and planned to donate them to the group that manages the park (difficult task now for obvious reasons). I'd also like to send the drone back to the company from which I purchased *as is* upon retrieval but that my friends is an entire new thread...

I appreciate you taking the time to read this and appreciate any comments. If you need additional information please let me know. Also, you can send a Personal Message if you prefer and I will respond as soon as possible.

Thanks again,
Anthony

Bottom time thus far: approx. 4hrs. :thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

No image


----------



## AnthonyCoughlinUAS (Aug 19, 2017)

(Updated original post with image) Forgot to hit UPLOAD. Sorry and thanks. Let me know if you don't see anything again.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Unless it's a heavy one and sunk like a rock, it most likely slowly sank and drifted with the current. If it was lightweight, maybe it floated and hopefully it'll get pushed to the bank. good luck with it, hope you recover it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

The chances of finding the drone are about 1 in a couple million. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have dove in that area and if you know where it hit it will be there if it went under it wont be very far. there isn't much if any current there. Be glad to help you find it don't want anything. I have everything needed I would use my boat to do the work. I have surveyed all those port piers in the past. All you have to do is notify the port of the operation. PM me I can do it any time this week.


----------



## AnthonyCoughlinUAS (Aug 19, 2017)

Sealark! PM en route! Can't wait to meet you Sir!

:thumbup:


----------

